
Ask HN: How to get a startup to delete my credit card info - nightmarestart
Alright, so a startup is not willing to delete my credit card from their system. I&#x27;ve stopped using their services months ago when they closed. They silently place small charges on my card once every few weeks or months, when I complain they take off the charges and tell me that it was due to some software error. . But they still apply charges randomly. How do i get them to remove my card info? They use stripe&#x2F;braintree.
======
greenyoda
If they're knowingly charging you for services that you don't use (or which
don't even exist anymore, since they closed), they're committing fraud, a
criminal act. You could file a complaint with your local law enforcement
agency.

If they bill your credit card again, you can contest the charge with your
credit card provider (tell them the charge is unauthorized, provide a copy of
correspondence showing that you contacted the company and they failed to
resolve the issue, etc.). If enough people request charge-backs, their credit
card processor won't want to do business with them anymore.

